# Neumount optics mounts



## jmoser (Feb 15, 2017)

http://www.neumount.com/

Check these out; I just ordered a mount and holster for my Glock but will fit any gun with a tactical rail underneath.

Called the owner with questions; he said his Glock extrusion is made to fit the G21 slide width and will be OK for all other models.  I was getting this for a G17/34 Gen 3 competition gun but also wanted to use it on my G20/21 occasionally; sounds like this will be no problem.

I ordered the holster for G34 spec; engages the trigger guard and mount plus tension screws so it might work on the G20/21 with adjustments but will have to see.  Worst case I can use a bandolier / universal type holster or spring for another custom fit Neumount.

Using this with a Leupold Deltapoint; will post results when I get it all installed and tested but in the meantime have a look.

I gave up on a dedicated slide conversion due to the cost; wanted a spare slide to swap between sights and dot but could not find anything that wasn't going to cost $600 before the optic.  This mount and holster is $150 delivered; just got a Leupold DP for $399 from Cabelas so went with what I could afford right now.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 27, 2017)

Update - 

I mounted the DeltaPoint on my G34; sits a bit high above slide but very manageable.  Cannot remove slide due to rear sight height but can just see iron sight picture due to 'tunnel' in base of mount.

Received holster and fit it in; the holster grabs the flat sides of mount for 90% of retention; just squeezes front of trigger guard and front of the long slide.  3 tension screws allow adjustment.

This will definitely fit my G17/G20/21/22 guns with the same mount;  wont have contact at front of slide on the standard slide models but will work with my extended 5" G20 bbl.  A 6" bbl would require mod to the front opening of the holster but could easily be managed with a heat gun.

Looking forward to trying some competition draw and fire with this setup; $150 delivered for the mount and holster combo and it is all very well made plus zero mods to the gun.

Check it out for your semiauto hunting rigs .  .  .


----------

